# Logitech MX518



## djbbenn (Sep 13, 2006)

Serious gaming needs a serious mouse - The Logitech MX518 is sure to fulfil that requirement. At 1600 DPI and armed with eight buttons, it's sure to please even the most hardcore of gamers. Using Logitech's precision MX optical technology, the MX518 didn't miss a beat when it came to gaming, it took everything we threw at it with ease.

*Show full review*


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 28, 2006)

I have that mouse and even without Setpoint installed you have the three preset DPI settings available, with setpoint installed you can add a few additional DPI settings


----------



## SkylinGTR26 (Sep 28, 2006)

Best mouse, I have one and have gotten one for 2 people so far. OMHO this is the best mouse out cause its got 2 side buttons and the G5 only has 1  
Awsome mouse  
Dont get a razor cause i ended up trading a razer for this one, and just lost money


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 28, 2006)

as totalchaos said three dpi levels are availble without software, 400,800,1600. with setpoint you can have 5 total presets with inciments of 50dpi.


----------



## Judas (Sep 28, 2006)

Application switch button hard to use  : yep ill second that one its in a weird place  cant reach it easily


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 28, 2006)

Had this mouse, and it's great. But IMO the G5 is better...up to 2000 DPI (For UT2004). But this is a great mouse too, better than most out there.

I have a question though...isn't the MX 518 an Optical mouse? Why is it saying that it's a Laser? When it's not...


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree the G5 is better, the lack of a second side button means nothing to me.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 29, 2006)

The second side buttons is "Forward"...and the reason why it was taken out is that it wasn't used as much as "Back/return"


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Sep 29, 2006)

yep, great mouse i use setpoint implimented jack up the speed/aceleration and then adjust in the game. only thing is if you fine tune with the "on the fly " buttons if you restart your rig , crash etc you'll lose that setting . so really i don't even use em , but very fast and precise mouse!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 29, 2006)

What? I can use the "On-The-Fly" buttons as much as I want on my G5, and if I restart or chrash, as long as SetPoint is still there, my settings of 400, 800, 1200, 1600, and 2000DPI are still there...wierd. But I am on a G5, not MX 518.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2006)

the MX518 is optical, not laser as your images suggest.

As for the speed settings, as people said three presets are loaded into the hardware, and the software customises them.

Azn: What he means, is that if he dropped it to 800dpi, on a restart when he logs in it will be back at default.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh...ok then. Yeah, that's for me too. If my middle setting is 1200 DPI, and I change it to 2000 DPI, then when I restart, it's 1200 DPI again. Not really bad because with the click of a button, you can change it. No one's that lazy


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 29, 2006)

It is a Optical mouse, that image slipped my by. I fixed it.

With the setpoint, I had some different things happen... seemed sometimes I could change my DPI without it, but I found once I put the setpoint software on, it had to be running. Mixed results almost... 

ATM - I don't even have setpoint on, as I only need it for the application button, which I don't use lol.

-Dan


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 29, 2006)

Doesn't SetPoint load with Windows for a default? I kept mine to load at default, so I have my settings right away.

I wan't to get one of the "Carbon Fiber" looking G7s...they look so crazy!


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll tell ya what since several of us have got this mouse it has basically only leveled the playing feild before they would say stuff like "hey howed   you do that " or "your so fast " now it is only harder to do really well . i geuss a man could start camping ...lol


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 29, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Doesn't SetPoint load with Windows for a default? I kept mine to load at default, so I have my settings right away.
> 
> I wan't to get one of the "Carbon Fiber" looking G7s...they look so crazy!



Yeah it does... I have a nasty habbit of closing everything that opens on my task bar that I don't need. I just don't need it.

The G5 - I like it, but the two buttons on the side of the MX518 sold me. The 2000DPI, well 1600 is plenty for me as well. Not to mention the fact that I got this MX518 for 40cnd from where I work because of a price match, compared to the 70 for the G5. 

-Dan


----------



## petepete (Jan 27, 2007)

10 please..


----------



## -Skream- (May 23, 2008)

Mx518 > Mx510 > G7


----------



## Kovoet (May 23, 2008)

I have that mouse to besides all the razer mice I have but today I bought the microsoft sidewinder. Yes I know most of you are saying wtf, but seriously I'm really impressed with it. You have to have a big set of hands which is why I got it.

I love the 2 side buttons and you can set your DPI setting between 200 and 2000.

I really love the scroll wheel on it.

Check it out guys and gals it ain't bad at all


----------



## -Skream- (May 23, 2008)

it's a bit funny looking mouse but it ain't over the top like Saitek Cyborg Mouse/ Keyboard


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 17, 2010)

Recently got this mouse and it isn't bad.  Ergonomics aren't completely natural to me but I have huge hands, so the overall mouse size is nice.  Mine goes up to 1800 dpi.  I thought this mouse had rubber coating on the top because of the indentation looking cover but come to find out it is completely hard plastic.  Scroll wheel is a tad mushy.  Can only use 5 of the 8 buttons in some games.  Mouse hasn't started freaking out on me and losing it's sensors in game or in Windows, so that is extremely nice.  Good mouse and recommended.


----------

